# Waiting for my newest camera



## malkav41 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm waiting for my newest camera from The Bay, an Olympus OM-10 Quartz. It has a T20 flash, a Samigon #OM-1TR winder, and a couple of manuals, lens caps, body cap, and such. Oh, yeah, and a Zuiko Auto-S 50 F/1.8 lens.

Hopefully it should be here either Monday or Tuesday. I also have a manual adapter on it's way so for the camera.

Is this a good camera, or did I waste good money? :blushing:


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 5, 2009)

This might sound like a dumb question....  BUT   you really dont know if it is good or not before you bought it or you just want to know what others think of it??


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 5, 2009)

What others think about it.

Like the owners of this model, or the non-quartz OM-10. Or just anyone's two shillings.


----------

